# New Led lighting equipment



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*New Led Flood Light*

*Hi all ,

I have recently invested in a Industrial type LED Flood light which in terms of brightness and true white light it obliterates the former Metal Halide Light i used to use ! Which was 150 Watts !

This new Led Flood light is only 92 Watts but it emits 7200 K of true day light colour which will show even more paint defects than before ! :wall:

It will consume very little power compared to the MH light and that is a bonus it doesn't generate heat except for the rear's humongous heat sink ! The front is cool to the touch ! It has 4 BridgeLux LEDS which are superior in technology to Cree and Luxeon !

It has 7200 lumens ! That is enough to light up a car park 

I put my former Metal Halide against this NEW LED Flood Light and compared to the former Metal Halide Light this LED Flood Light is whiter in colour therefore it shows up more and there are no shadows so i will be able to spot paint defects quicker so you can correct them .

This in terms will make my job easier !

The good thing about this light is that there is no warm up time it does not generate heat and it will last 10 years and over !

This is just a small photo i took with my Blackberry Bold 9000 camera phone !

Excuse the poor quality 










So far all the jobs i have posted on DW have all been with my former 150watt Metal Halide which is brilliant don't get me wrong but this 92 watt Industrial type LED leaves it for dead !

It still weights a bit but nowhere near as heavy as my former MH !

Here are some photos which shows how the paint looks like under these LED FLOOD LIGHTS !



















As you all know Reds are also very difficult to capture paint defects not any more !










The afters are sharper !





































You can see the LED FLOOD LIGHT in the back ground with my professional Manfrotto Stand !



















More photos of the LED FLOOD LIGHT



















Massive Heat Sink










Here are some specs on the LED FLOOD LIGHT










Another side view of the light










Turned on




























Close up










Distant shot










Courtesy shot of a Lotus Racer !










http://www.aeonlighting.com/en/product.aspx?cid=C_00000432

This is the company that makes the LED CHIPS

http://bridgelux.com/about/products.html

I hope you have enjoyed my write up and review on my new LED FLOOD LIGHT !

Thanks for reading and looking and all comments are always welcome !

Regards Mario*


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Dude, thanks for the writeup! I'm always in search for good lighting and I've been using LED headlamps for a couple of years now. I have 2 problems with headlamps though: The batteries go quick and the extra pressure on my already-overworked nugget makes for a whopping headache after a 2-3 day polishing job. Also, I'm sure that my squinting when the batteries get low is "great" for my eyes. I'll have to look into one of these and again, thanks for the post, I didn't know these were on the market yet! 

- Jesse


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Just echo'ing Jesse's sentiments, the writeup is very much appreciated Mario.

It was yourself that first got me interested and ultimately ended up purchasing my own Metal Halide Lamp, which has been a life saver on occasions. But also a major headache at times aswell!

Picking up defect's that with halogens you just don't stand a chance of seeing otherwise bar maybe in the direct sun on the brightest of days. Which is good and bad.. Good for the the Customer as it ultimately means higher levels of correction, but a bigger headache and challenge every time for myself when striving for full correction!

It's with the MH's that I believe has allowed me to achieve greater levels of correction and make some absolutely stunning finishes. To which I owe some credit to yourself I suppose, so thank you.









Full thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141161









Full thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=182150

So now I suppose that I've been using LED Torches for a while this is the next logical step, but I will look at them with caution.. Otherwise I will be going to the nutty farm after a few full corrections :lol:

Tim


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Dude, thanks for the writeup! I'm always in search for good lighting and I've been using LED headlamps for a couple of years now. I have 2 problems with headlamps though: The batteries go quick and the extra pressure on my already-overworked nugget makes for a whopping headache after a 2-3 day polishing job. Also, I'm sure that my squinting when the batteries get low is "great" for my eyes. I'll have to look into one of these and again, thanks for the post, I didn't know these were on the market yet!
> 
> - Jesse


Thanks Jesse ,

It took me a while to research for an LED FLOOD LIGHT that i was happy with. I was getting frustrated with my old Metal Halide Light because of the warm up times plus the weight and slight heat that it generated wasn't good on a hot day like our Australian summers !

Either than that it did show up more paint defects than your Halogen Lamp which has a colour rendering towards the yellow not good for showing up all paint defects .

Ever since i have been using this LED FLOOD LIGHT i have been very happy with it's performance and i must say i haven't had any reworks on paint correction jobs as it's 100% accurate !

There are no shadows which for some reason happens with MH Lights !

I would highly recommend this Light to Pros who demand the very best in there workmanship !

It's not cheap to purchase but when you weight down the pros against the cons then it will pay for itself in no time !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tim said:


> Just echo'ing Jesse's sentiments, the writeup is very much appreciated Mario.
> 
> It was yourself that first got me interested and ultimately ended up purchasing my own Metal Halide Lamp, which has been a life saver on occasions. But also a major headache at times aswell!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim,

Tim, i respect your skepticism but mate don't worry this light is superior to MH Lighting period !

I have done all the trials and hard work for your so you can rest assured i wouldn't have bought if i thought it wouldn't do an excellent job in picking up paint defects !

You won't have shadows like MH has that's because the LED light is more uniform and spread out that MH and far superior in luminosity 7200 K and 7200 Lumens @ 92 Watts !

Once you use this light you won't go back using MH i can assure because it shows up so much more :wall::wall::wall:

So you won't go to the nutty farm :lol::lol::lol:

That's good for the customer who get a 100% correction job on there cars but for us it does your head in 

But worth every dollar, pound .........................

Regards Mario


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

As LED's age, the colour temperature will shift, but if not being used to assess colour matching, then it could be considered a moot point.

Just out of curiosity, how much did that unit cost compared to the MH one, Mario?


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

I searched a bit and gosh ! $610 !!!!! damn if it was cheaper i'd get one to try  But the real cool thing is the fact we can choose the LED manufacturer...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AcN said:


> I searched a bit and gosh ! $610 !!!!! damn if it was cheaper i'd get one to try  But the real cool thing is the fact we can choose the LED manufacturer...


Yes , it's not cheap but the benefits outweigh the cost :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Any pictures of a white car certainly looks very good just the price but like anything will come down at some point then i can see this being a very viable light source.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GoodFella33 said:


> Any pictures of a white car certainly looks very good just the price but like anything will come down at some point then i can see this being a very viable light source.


*Thanks Lee ,

I will try and take some on my next detailing job :thumb:
It is an expensive light i don't doubt that but it has a lot of benefits compared to Halogen, Metal Halide Light .

Regards Mario*


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 17, 2006)

That looks very interesting ,but for me and the small amount of detailing I do, the high cost is prohibitive, but no doubt it will come down over time as the technology/quantity changes. I am looking to install decent lighting in the garage but having had a quick search for LED at that sort of output I guess for the moment it will still be MH.

Cheers for the post on it though.

Andy


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Andrew M said:


> That looks very interesting ,but for me and the small amount of detailing I do, the high cost is prohibitive, but no doubt it will come down over time as the technology/quantity changes. I am looking to install decent lighting in the garage but having had a quick search for LED at that sort of output I guess for the moment it will still be MH.
> 
> Cheers for the post on it though.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy,

Yes, i know it's very expensive i guess not everyone is willing to fork out big money when it comes to lights i respect your comments !

As a Pro i need a Light which will show up everthing MH is very good but LED even better .

As you said this kind of technology is expensive at the moment but in years to come it will come down considerably and that's when it will be widely used by more Pros around the world .

Regards Mario


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you Mario for the review.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Thank you Mario for the review.


*
Thanks Nick, sorry for the very late reply  I don't know how this one slipped my hands !

Mario*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the review Mario! :thumb:

How much heat does this baby pump out? That's what I hate about halogens.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Thanks for the review Mario! :thumb:
> 
> How much heat does this baby pump out? That's what I hate about halogens.


*These babies pump out heat from there rear heat sink , the actual LEDS don't produce any heat at all , the rear does get hot but nothing like the halogens do or even the metal halide which I used to use before I bought these LED FLOOD LIGHTS.

I have purchased another third one so now my paint correction jobs will be a head banger because I will be able to see even more paint defects :wall:

I will add to the review when I get a chance , plus there are more LED products which I will be testing ( hand held ) which will make swirl or hologram spotting much easier .

A quick test of this LED Work Light was very promising when I was using it on the Monaro.

All I can say that it will pump out 820 lumens for a hand held device stay tuned for more !


I think the Sun Gun will have a very strong competitor if the results will be good , fingers crossed !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------

